# What are Your Choices for the Best Most Memorable  Moments and Scenes in  all of Cinema ?



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2020)

And what makes them so?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2020)

There are so many but I think, for me, the most memorable moments aren’t simply a cinematic or even story driven event but often  a combination of sound and vision that can raise even the simplest of scenes to another level. One very simple scene that I love is the three-way shootout at the end of The Good, The Bad And The Ugly. It’s nothing special cinematically in itself, but combining it with Morricone’s score as it rises to a crescendo really does move it up a notch for me.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 25, 2020)

Hmm, lots for me but the 4 that spring to mind first are..
1. A boy and his dog when he chooses the dog and they eat his girlfriend
2. Get Carter (original) where Carter is shot in the end
3. Once upon a time in the west, the harmonica man scene - You brought two to many and finally..
4. Star wars ... the I love you / I know scene
oh and maybe, The Crow when he says it cant rain all the time and the girl realises who it is?
Their is about 1 million more, but I like scenes that catch the heart and make you pause and smile.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 25, 2020)

The end of the Usual Suspects.  A fabulous finale.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 25, 2020)

The opening scene in Star Wars: A New Hope was pretty iconic. The Star Destroyer seemed to go on forever. 

Blade Runner has a few scenes. Another great opening scene as we see the cityscape of Los Angeles. Gouts of flame intercut with an eye. Vangelis's music really made that scene. Roy Batty's final "Tears In Rain" scene was inspired. 

The Terminator also has a few brilliant scenes in it. My favourite is probably the Police station. 

The musical scene from Close Encounters of the Third Kind. 

Contact when the transmission is being received. Another example of sound and vision. It's a simple scene, but really well done. 

The Thing has many, but the two that come to mind are the dogs in the beginning and the blood testing scene.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 25, 2020)

The Zoom Pull in *Jaws* [I fell of my seat in the cinema].
The baby carriage on the steps in *The Untouchables* [the same scene in Battleship Potemkin  - where they borrowed it from - is almost as good]
"You Can't Handle The Truth!" in *A Few Good Men* [That whole scene really, dialogue doesn't get much better than that]
The space liner docking with the Space Station in *2001: a Space Odyssey* [Kubrick at his best, just let the visual and the music tell the tale]
"La Marseillaise" scene in *Casablanca* [the whole film could count as far as I'm concerned].


----------



## JJewel (Sep 25, 2020)

What about Godfather 2 where Pacino is sitting in the room and one by one the others come in to pay their respects to the new Godfather. For me Pacino`s best scene, and the music in the background, so much atmosphere.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 25, 2020)

Rodders said:


> The opening scene in Star Wars: A New Hope was pretty iconic. The Star Destroyer seemed to go on forever.
> 
> Blade Runner has a few scenes. Another great opening scene as we see the cityscape of Los Angeles. Gouts of flame intercut with an eye. Vangelis's music really made that scene. Roy Batty's final "Tears In Rain" scene was inspired.
> 
> ...


All these and...

The chest bursting scene in *Alien*. Unforgettable.
Ripley's 'nuke the site from orbit' line from *Aliens*.
Spock's death at the end of *Wrath of Khan*.

I'm sure I'll come up with others.


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 25, 2020)

That Star Destroyer - I’d have signed up for the Empire there and then
La Marseillaise - made me want to be French 
Title sequence from The Draughtsman’s Contract - waspish dialogue on steroids - in fact most of the film qualifies!
And from the sublime to the ridiculous...
“Open fire, all weapons!” - from Flash Gordon


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 25, 2020)

Seeing Darth for the first time, seeing the Star Destroyer, seeing the Death Star, seeing ATATs - all very memorable.

Probably the thing that most stuck with me is seeing the annoying little green creature and (just like Luke) not realising he was the Yoda the Jedi master.

Other memorable things not mentioned - b&w turning to colour in Wizard of Oz for the first time as a child and then -  years later -  watching it again thinking 'I'm SURE it was in colour last time I saw it' and being surprised once again!


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 25, 2020)

Rodders said:


> The opening scene in Star Wars: A New Hope was pretty iconic. The Star Destroyer seemed to go on forever.
> 
> Blade Runner has a few scenes. Another great opening scene as we see the cityscape of Los Angeles. Gouts of flame intercut with an eye. Vangelis's music really made that scene. Roy Batty's final "Tears In Rain" scene was inspired.
> 
> ...


I was just about to write the "tears in the rain" scene in Blade Runner. Favorite movie scene of all time!


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 25, 2020)

I might be biased  , but the best has to be the trip into the star gate from 2001 - the music, the visuals, the state of mind...






Closely followed by the dawn of man






I need to watch the film again


----------



## Vince W (Sep 25, 2020)

The trip into the stargate from *Stargate*.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 25, 2020)

The moment in _Apocalypse Now_ when, during the 'ride of the Valkyries' when a Viet Cong woman throws a grenade into the hospital helicopter followed by her and her associate being gunned down by 'cavalrymen' in copters above.

It's difficult to explain why it has such an effect on me. Perhaps the extreme brutality of warfare?

Sticking on Vietnam films, Robert De Niro calculating the odds for the 'Russian Roulette tournament' in _The Deer Hunter _always sticks in my mind, despite the fact I've only watched the film once. The tension!


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 25, 2020)

Venusian Broon said:


> Apocalypse Now


Good call.  There are a few scenes in that film that are memorable for me, amongst them the napalm strike


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 25, 2020)

The first 15 minutes of *Once Upon a Time in the West* - silent but for the ambient sound of the setting, until the screeching whistle of the approaching train - wherein really nothing of note happens, except for the brilliant building up of tension and expectation.

*Das Boot,* when the submarine is lying crippled on the sea-bottom and _the Ghost_ reports the completion of enough repairs to be able to rise and surface.

Already mentioned above: The chest-bursting scene from *Alien*, the three-way shoot-out in *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly* and the 'Rain in Tears' scene from *Bladerunner.

A Matter of Live and Death *(1946), wherein the scene of a courtroom in the heavens. At the end the shot is panning out, to turn into the view of the Milky Way type galaxy. For some reason this shot has stuck itself in my memory.

'The Run' from *Forrest Gump.*

The very last scene from *Jeremiah Johnson*.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 25, 2020)

Any appearances of the shark in *Jaws*.
Jeff Goldblum's final conversion into Brundle Fly in *The Fly*.
The first time the T-Rex roars in *Jurassic Park*.
Almost every shot in *The Lord of the Rings* trilogy. Too many to mention.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 25, 2020)

*A Touch of Evil*'s opening is stunning. Superb cinematography and tension and all in one take. I actually thought it was a lot longer than the 3:40 seconds it is - which must say something about the power of it:






A lot of funny scenes stick in my head, but they work better in the context of the film. The bees & chainsaw scene from *Tucker & Dale vs Evil* is still funny, but hilarious in the context of the film:






*One Cut of the Dead* is sort of two main scenes. The first can be awkward at times, but you have to watch it, and everything comes clear in a brilliant 35-minute (one-take) final scene.

A scene of a struggling single mother in *I, Daniel Blake *is possibly the most heartbreaking scene I've seen.

The scene on the train (The Sixth Station) in *Spirited Away *is stunning and beautiful in every way - the animation, the music and that moment in the film.

The final action scene in *Mission: Impossible - Fallout* managed to take craziness to a new level.

*The Handmaiden *managed to make a tooth-filing scene erotic.

The reveal in *Infernal Affairs* (2002) is almost up there with the ending to *The Usual Suspects*.

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring *- aren't the opening scenes in The Shire just wonderful? Lots of great scenes in this film.

I don't think *Toy Story 3*'s finale and the water in the glass in *Jurassic Park *need any explanation.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 25, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Any appearances of the shark in *Jaws*.



Even the bit when Jaws 'gums' Robert Shaw to death at the end of the film?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 25, 2020)

*Inception*

First one, near the start, is when Leonardo DiCaprio shoots his colleague Arthur in the head, starting a fantastic rush...

...then right at the end, after a great hommage to _The Spy who Loved Me (_Austria backdrop), Ariadne throws herself off the top of a skyscraper to 'ride the kick' back...

...finally Cobb's journey to his children, right at the end, that finishes with the spinning top. 

(Hans Zimmer's music _really _helps as well, I must add!)


----------



## AlexH (Sep 25, 2020)

The mention of Inception reminds me I forgot to mention the bullet scene in *The Matrix*. That seemed groundbreaking at the time.


----------



## sule (Sep 25, 2020)

I would like to add to this list:

The music-heavy montage of Carl and Ellie's married life in *Up*.

"Daisy, Daisy," from *2001*.

The Joker on the pool table from *The Dark Knight*. (His first scene with the mob is also good, but this one is just a fantastic and tense scene that is carried entirely by Heath Ledger's performance).

The Elevator fight in *Captain America: Winter Soldier*. (I'm also partial to the earlier elevator scene when Nick Fury tells the story about his grandfather--great use of elevators in this film).


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2020)

*Raiders of the Lost Ark*.

1.  There are a number of scenes that stand out .  In square the man in black  doing fancy sword work  getting ready to do battle, Indiana Jones, takes out his gun and shoots him dead. 

2. The Nazis open the Ark  and they get melted and reduced to dust by the unleashed  power of the Ark.  I didn't see that one coming at all.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 26, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> *Raiders of the Lost Ark*.
> 
> 1.  There are a number of scenes that stand out .  In square the man in black  doing fancy sword work  getting ready to do battle, Indiana Jones, takes out his gun and shoots him dead.
> 
> 2. The Nazis open the Ark  and they get melted and reduced to dust by the unleashed  power of the Ark.  I didn't see that one coming at all.


As a massive Indiana Jones fan I can't believe I didn't mention these! 

The opening sequence at the cemetery in *Saving Private Ryan. *I've had very similar experiences.

The duel of wits between Wesley and Vizinni in *The Princess Bride.*

The sudden death of Wash in * Serenity*. I'll never forgive Whedon for that.

The capsule reentry scene in *Apollo 13*. I always hold my breath during the radio blackout even though I've seen this film countless times. Also the launch of the rocket. The first time I saw that in the cinema I was near to tears.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 26, 2020)

Vince W said:


> As a massive Indiana Jones fan I can't believe I didn't mention these!
> 
> The opening sequence at the cemetery in *Saving Private Ryan. *I've had very similar experiences.
> 
> ...




I was pissed when they killed Wash .  

When they killed off David Marcus in *The Search For Spock*. I truly hated that.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 26, 2020)

I thought the sacrifice of HAL and Discovery One to give the Leonov a chance to escape in 2010 was a pretty decent scene. 

12 Angry Men when Henry Fonda's character throws down his knife to cast doubt in the other Juror's minds. 

Russell Crow's revenge speech in Gladiator. 

Hudson losing it in Aliens. "They're just animals, man". 

Seeing Pandora for the first time in Avatar. 

The Titanic Sinking. (I still haven't seen this all the way through.) 

Seeing the T-1000 for the first time in Terminator 2. 

An American Werewolf in London. David's transformation was epic.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 26, 2020)

An American Werewolf in London. David's transformation was epic. 

And done over many painstaking hours. No CGI back then.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 26, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Almost every shot in *The Lord of the Rings* trilogy. Too many to mention.


For me the absolute standout moment is the Rohirrim Charge at Battle of the Pelennor Fields.
Watching it for the first time on the big screen was fantastic - so much so I had to tell my friend about it, who hadn't seen the film yet, so I went again






Watching this again just gave me goosebumps - a touch of frisson


----------



## Toby Frost (Sep 26, 2020)

For me, personally, I'd nominate:

Ash's head coming off, Ash's head talking and the alien spaceship in* Alien*
The opening of the ark in *Raiders of the Lost Ark*
"Get away from her, you bitch!" (and possibly "Where do you want it?") from *Aliens*
The opening of *Blade Runner*
The walk to the general at the end of *The Wild Bunch*
The fight in front of the bonfire from *Once Upon A Time In China*
And perhaps the "claw trucks" section of *Fury Road*


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 26, 2020)

Excellent selections. I agree with almost all of them.
Some favourites:

Bruce Lee vs. O’Hara in Enter the Dragon

Ash’s hand gets possessed in Evil Dead II

The ramen master in Tampopo

The Cropduster scene in North by Northwest

Apu and Durga chase a train in Pather Panchali

How’s the serenity? From The Castle. More quotes from this film than any other have entered the conversation of a close bunch of friends over the last 30 years.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 26, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Excellent selections. I agree with almost all of them.
> Some favourites:
> 
> The ramen master in Tampopo


A top scene.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 26, 2020)

William Shatner's entrance in the film _Airplane 2_.

I was young at the time and laughed for about a minute after seeing the gag with the video screen:


----------



## Rodders (Sep 26, 2020)

Agreed, I remember laughing uncontrollably at this scene.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 26, 2020)

The final scene from The Long Good Friday. Bob Hoskins' range of emotion from confusion to anger to fear to resignation is superb and memorable; and not a single word spoken.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 26, 2020)

I became quite jaded with frights in films when I got past my early twenties. Seen all the classics and horrors. 

However, it wasn't in the original, but when I watched the 'spider walk' scene restored in new version of _The Exorcist_, I damn near had kittens. Watching it alone, in the dark at about 2 in the morning in the uncommonly hot air of a dark London night probably didn't help.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2020)

*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade* .   Walter Donovan drinks from the wrong chalice and grows into and older wiser pile of dust.   Donovan  was a idiot to blindly accepted the cup that Elsa handed to him .  If that were me, she wouldn't have gotten away with that little deception.   Im enough of historian to  know  that it is  very unlikely that the  Grail would  be a gold chalice  at all.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 27, 2020)

The "It puts the lotion on its skin" scene from *The Silence of the Lambs.*

Dredd's 'Mama's not the Law. I am the Law' scene in *Dredd.* Dredd drifting in and out of the smoke as he clears out Peach Tree block.

Many scenes in *Die Hard*. McLean in the air ducts, McLean calling the emergency services, Hans Gruber discussing suits...


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2020)

*The Road Warrior* 1981 Everyone talks bout the chase scene toward the end of this film and while is a great and memorable scene . To me the e films opening narration It's by far one of the best and most openings of any film ive ever seen.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Trainspotting opening scene. An almost unrecognisable Ewan Macgregor. A bit sweary this one, kids.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Sep 27, 2020)

*The Great Dictator* -- Chaplin's speech at the end, just as relevant today as it was 80 years ago.

*Contact* -- the opening sequence, starting in Earth's orbit and pulling back and, at the same time, traveling back in time with the transmissions.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2020)

Venusian Broon said:


> William Shatner's entrance in the film _Airplane 2_.
> 
> I was young at the time and laughed for about a minute after seeing the gag with the video screen:



I can't believe I forgot  about  this scene . Brilliantly funny stuff. William Shatner is great at comedy !


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 29, 2020)

All of The Big Lebowski.

Inglorious Basterds, a somewhat silly film with two scenes of genius where Tarantino builds tension with just the excellently written dialogue and pure acting skill.

plus many others already mentioned.

Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

F.J. Hansen said:


> *The Great Dictator* -- Chaplin's speech at the end, just as relevant today as it was 80 years ago.
> 
> *Contact* -- the opening sequence, starting in Earth's orbit and pulling back and, at the same time, traveling back in time with the transmissions.



Both great scenes !


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 5, 2020)

*Aliens:* "Get away from her you _bitch!"_


----------



## wagtail (Oct 5, 2020)

"Here's Johnny." *The Shining*


----------



## Rodders (Oct 5, 2020)

Christine when she repairs herself. “Show Me”. 

The Empire Strikes Back has many great scenes, but my favourite was Vader’s “Bring my Shuttle” scene in the original cut. So much rage and disappointment edited out. I also loved the Falcon’s return to cloud city to rescue Luke. The loop over the cloud was really understated and beautifully done.

I loved the auto gun scene from the Directors Cut of Aliens. A low key scene filled with tension.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

wagtail said:


> "Here's Johnny." *The Shining*



Im not a fan of the Kubrick film but I do actually like that scene.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2020)

*Conan The Barbarian *1982  Conan Running from wolves falls into the Tomb of the Giant , light a fire and finds the sword . That entire scene and the ways it unfolds is so well done. It's magical and majestic and powerful .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 12, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> *Conan The Barbarian *1982  Conan Running from wolves falls into the Tomb of the Giant , light a fire and finds the sword . That entire scene and the ways it unfolds is so well done. It's magical and majestic and powerful .


Very. I would also add Conan's encounter with the witch and subsequent meeting of Subotai.

Oh, and Conan and Subotai's discussion about their gods and their relative strengths. I always thought it was an interesting exchange and Conan's expression of scepticism fit Conan's character perfectly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Very. I would also add Conan's encounter with the witch and subsequent meeting of Subotai.
> 
> Oh, and Conan and Subotai's discussion about their gods and their relative strengths. I always thought it was an interesting exchange and Conan's expression of scepticism fit Conan's character perfectly.



There is so much to like in that film

King Osric  lamenting  about the downside of being a King once one achieves that goal.    Max Von Sydow played that role brilliantly and memorably .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 12, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> There is so much to like in that film
> 
> King Osric lamenting. about the downside of being  King.   Max Von Sydow played that role brilliantly and memorably .


I'd be hard-pressed to think of a film where Max von Sydow didn't play his role brilliantly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I'd be hard-pressed to think of a film where Max von Sydow didn't play his role brilliantly.



He was a truly great actor. R.I.P .


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 13, 2020)

All hail Ming!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 13, 2020)

I won’t go into Star Wars as there are soooo many across 11 films.

I particularly like the appearance of The Elizabeth Dane in _The Fog_.

‘That’ scene in _Hereditary_ and the end of Midsommar which brings me to the end of _The Wicker man_.

Then there’s the first brachiosaurus, the raptors in the kitchen and the T-Rex breaking free in JP.


The door in _The Haunting of Hill House_ (R.wise)

Altho it gets a lot of stick, the red eyes and pig in the original _Amityville Horror_ really affected me as a kid.

The ending camera sweep in _Boys on the Side_.

The kiss in _A Room With a View_.

The ending to Frank Darabont’s _the Mist_

The three UFOs on the bend in the road by the MacDonald’s hoarding in CE3K during the police chase.

I have so many but I’ll stop here. 

Edit. Using a phone to post on Chrons is a nightmare


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

reiver33 said:


> All hail Ming!



He stole the show as Ming.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 13, 2020)

He had little competition. I say this as fact. It was a dreadful movie and even Max couldn't save that puppy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

Droflet said:


> He had little competition. I say this as fact. It was a dreadful movie and even Max couldn't save that puppy.



Ive seen it a number of  times over the years . Granted  It's not  academy  award winning  material , but it does have entertainment value.  It's campy fun.


----------



## radcasby (Oct 13, 2020)

BT Jones said:


> *Aliens:* "Get away from her you _bitch!"_


Ha Ha! I think I remember this one.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 13, 2020)

Soylent Green, specifically the ending. “it’s people! Soylent Green is people!”

I thought that the autogun scene in Aliens was pretty tense. ”Man, it must be wall to wall in there.”

Blade Runner 2049 had some great scenes.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Seeing Pandora for the first time in Avatar Was pretty cool. I waited ages to see that movie, wished I’d seen it at the cinema,



The visuals were impressive in that film . Unfortunately , that's about all that film had going for it.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 13, 2020)

I understand that people find it derivative, but that doesn’t mean it’s a bad film. I still enjoyed it and really wished that I saw it on the big screen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I understand that people find it derivative, but that doesn’t mean it’s a bad film. I still enjoyed it and really wished that I saw it on the big screen.



It did look  great on the big screen. I have to give it that.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 13, 2020)

Another fave which I was lucky to have seen on a 70 mm big screen...
The arrival of Sherif Ali [Oma Sharif] in *Lawrence of Arabia*. You see that tiny dot begin to transform in to something and then Bang!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 13, 2020)

One scene that I like is the end of The Day The Earth Caught Fire. Newspaper workers wait to find out which headline to print. One says ’Earth Saved’ and the other ‘Earth Doomed’.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 13, 2020)

The final three way gunfight in The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. A classic use of cameras and music.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 13, 2020)

The musical watch gun fight at the end of For a Few Dollars More - as it runs down with Lee Van Cleef facing certain defeat and then the tune pics up again...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 13, 2020)

The car Chase in The French Connection. (I thought the Bullitt chase to be somewhat overrated.)


----------



## Matchu (Oct 13, 2020)

This one, of course:






+

And nominate _Harder They Come, Knife Fight_ - but not family friendly

+

Foreign language choice:


----------



## Rodders (Oct 13, 2020)

Old Boy. The hammer fight scene. Brutal and exhausting.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> The final three way gunfight in The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. A classic use of cameras and music.



That's a fantastic scene  !


----------



## Vince W (Oct 14, 2020)

The Diva's opera in *The Fifth Element*.
Joe Pesci's rant about the drive-through in *Lethal Weapon 2*.
Sean Connery's battle with the fixers at the end of *Outland*.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 14, 2020)

Orson Welles emerging from the shadows as Harry Lime in *The Third Man*, as zither (was it?) music rises playing the theme tune


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 14, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Orson Welles emerging from the shadows as Harry Lime in *The Third Man*, as zither (was it?) music rises playing the theme tune



A very underrated film and great acting by Orson Welles.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 14, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Joe Pesci's rant


That reminded me of his 'Funny How?' scene in Goodfellas

I won't post the clip because of the naughty language


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 14, 2020)

You think I'm some kind of clown?


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 15, 2020)

*Green Room *Starving up and coming punk band finds themselves performing for a bunch of meth'ed out white supremacists. First song on the set list...

"Nazi Punks **** Off!" by the Dead Kennedys. Always has me in stitches.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 15, 2020)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> That reminded me of his 'Funny How?' scene in Goodfellas
> 
> I won't post the clip because of the naughty language



That a great scene and was satirized  numerous times in the *GoodFeathers* segment of *Animaniacs.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 15, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> You think I'm some kind of clown?



Look up *Goodfeathers.  * It's wonderfully  funny stuff* .*


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 15, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Look up *Goodfeathers.  * It's wonderfully  funny stuff* .*


So I looked it up.  Great stuff.    I've never come across Animaniacs, so thanks


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2020)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> So I looked it up.  Great stuff.    I've never come across Animaniacs, so thanks



Your welcome .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 16, 2020)

See I remember them from when I was a kid, but never connected them to Goodfellers...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 17, 2020)

*Terminator Genisys * The battle of the two 800 old vs new.   I love that scene and have a bit of soft spot for this film.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 20, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> You think I'm some kind of clown?


Yes. Now go get your ****in' shine-box!!


----------



## mosaix (Oct 21, 2020)

There are several scenes in Shane that are memorable but one really stands out for me.

The scene is in the bar, the camera is low to the floor looking up to the swing-doors in the far wall. In walks Jack Palance (the baddy as usual) with a lear that only he knew how to do. A dog near the camera gets up, wimpers, and with it's tail between its legs creeps from the room.

The dog deserves an Oscar.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

*The Wrath of Khan* has one of Spock's dumbest/strangest lines. "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few." As though he wasn't going to die either way. As I recall, Nimoy uttered the same line in a Transformers film. Spock simply would not say anything so wrong as that. Similar to the overly redundant statement that was on the best birthday card I ever received "Annihilation, Jim. Total, complete, absolute annihilation." Such a character is known for his concise statement, never redundant. 

*Nazis at the Center of the Earth* had a scene similar to the Futurama episode in which Bender sold his body.   In Futurama, Nixon's head had bought Bender's body, but ended-up attached to an enormous robot body. In Nazis-- a similar scene, with Hitler's head attached to a similarly huge robot body. Funny as ****! May have been funny only because I had seen Futurama, but I think as it was unexpected, it was funny even without having seen Futurama.

*Airplane!* was shown by TCM immediately followed by the film it parodied, *Zero Hour!* Watching these films in that order had me laughing at what was a very serious film. Every scene, item by item, was parodied by Airplane!

*The Thing*, the 1st remake. I 1st knew of this scene when a coworker described it to me. Horror though it may have been, I found it hilarious.  So, they have the injured guy on the table, and the doctor is about to operate on him. Nothing funny about that. Suddenly the guy's chest opens and bits off the doctor's hands. Not funny, but when they decapitated the guy and the head sprouted spider-like legs, and scurried away, I just could not help but laugh my head off!


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh, almost forgot about *THE EVIL DEAD II*! This made me laugh and angry at the same time, because I suffered a concussion when 2 or 3, and had involuntary movement on the left side. Thus, to me, it was mocking my disability, which reminded me of my Elementary school day, when others took pleasure in tormenting me.  *Dr. Strangelove* had a scene with similar content. How I would have loved to cut off my entire left arm! But, seeing Ash's hand crawl across the floor, climb the tablecloth, coming to get him, made me laugh and angry; strange combination.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 3, 2020)

*The Last Starfighter     *Battle and Death Blossom


----------



## Vince W (Nov 4, 2020)

The end of *WarGames* when Mathew Broderick gets the WOPR to play Tic-Tac-Toe.

Would you like to play a nice game of chess?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 4, 2020)

Vince W said:


> The end of *WarGames* when Mathew Broderick gets the WOPR to play Tic-Tac-Toe.
> 
> Would you like to play a nice game of chess?



Yes , The was a very intense scene. I loved that film .


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 4, 2020)

Was recently watching Cinema Paradiso and I’d forgotten how touchingly beautiful the ending is. Toto watches the reel of film left to him by old Alfredo. What is on the reel is something that just leaves a lump in your throat (you need to have actually watched the movie for its significance. It won’t make sense just watching the ending).

One of my all-time favourite moments in one of my all-time favourite films


----------



## paeng (Nov 5, 2020)

The confession scene in _The Seventh Seal_

The ending of _Bicycle Thieves_, _400 Blows, Yojimbo, The French Connection 2_, _Aguirre: The Wrath of God_, _Dr. Strangelove_, and _Gallipoli_

The start of _Touch of Evil_, _Yojimbo, Patton_, and _The Age of Innocence_

The first park scene in _Sundays and Cybele_

The dance scenes in _The River_ and _The Great Dictator, _the one in the rain in _Singin' in the Rain_

The factory scene in _Modern Times_

The battle on the ice in _Alexander Nevsky_

The sound studio scene in _Blow Out_

The robbery scene in _Rifif_i

The attack on the village in _Apocalyse Now_

Mozart introduced to the Emperor and the Requiem composition scenes in _Amadeus_

The "cuckoo clock" dialogue in _The Third Man_

The juxtaposition scene of the prehistoric and the future in _2001_

The seduction scene in _The Graduate_

The tracking scene involving the general and colonel in _Paths of Glory_

The USS Indianapolis account in _Jaws_

Numerous scenes in the _Apu _Trilogy, the _Human Condition_, _Ivan the Terrible_, _Andrei Rublev, Beauty and the Beast_ (1946), _Days of Heaven_, _Rear Window, Night of the Hunter_, _Ugetsu, La Dolce Vita_, and _Barry Lyndon_


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 6, 2020)

*Quatermass and the Pit *1967 . The Martian capsule comes to life and all hell breaks lose in London. Then the ship transforms into pure energy , charing  a catatonic Colonel Breen  to death in the process   then,  the image of the horned devil appears  in the sky .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2020)

*Rogue One    *The  Moff Tarkin  scene . It looked  amazing !


----------



## dask (Nov 8, 2020)

Fred Astaire dancing to “Puttin’ On The Ritz” in *Blue Skies*, Tuco running around Sad Hill Cemetery to “The Ecstasy Of Gold” in *The Good, The Bad And The Ugly*, and the plane chase through the cornfield in *North By Northwest*. Would have added the door scene from *The Haunting *(original) but someone already beat me to it.

 And for what it’s worth, I can watch the theme songs to the Man With No Name Trilogy over and over.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 8, 2020)

Surprised it's not been mentioned earlier, but Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid has one of the most memorable end shots in cinema history.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 9, 2020)

Although I don't think it's especially memorable, the single-take shot introducing the crew at the beginning of *Serenity* is impressive. There's an excellent scene in a hotel in *The West Wing* that's done in one take.

Also, pretty much anything inside the hotel in *The Shining*, especially Danny riding his trike down the corridors.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 9, 2020)

It is really two scenes, but the end of *Show Me Love* [ aka F*%&ing Åmål ]. Subtle, gently acting and had me cheering, when I first saw it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> Although I don't think it's especially memorable, the single-take shot introducing the crew at the beginning of *Serenity* is impressive. There's an excellent scene in a hotel in *The West Wing* that's done in one take.
> 
> Also, pretty much anything inside the hotel in *The Shining*, especially Danny riding his trike down the corridors.



Im not a  great fan of Kubrick's  film but,   I have to admit , many of the scenes in that film are quite memorable.   The scene  with Danny ridding the trike , yes.  Then he runs into the creepy twin  ghost girls who,  want him to come play with them and then,  that scene cuts away for a few seconds and he  sees both of them lying on the floor bloody and hacked to death.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 10, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> It is really two scenes, but the end of *Show Me Love* [ aka F*%&ing Åmål ]. Subtle, gently acting and had me cheering, when I first saw it.


I rated that as one of my favourite films when I saw it, but it's been so long, I don't remember the ending specifically.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 11, 2020)

AlexH said:


> I rated that as one of my favourite films when I saw it, but it's been so long, I don't remember the ending specifically.


I think it is a great piece of writing and acting, where two people are finally honest with each other. Luckily someone has ripped it online...




I'd even cut it down to the final Hot Chocolate scene, but it kind of needs the build-up.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2020)

When they discover Tim Robbins' escape tunnel in The Shawshank Redemption. 

When Clive Owen exits from behind the false wall in Inside Man.


----------



## Stenevor (Nov 11, 2020)

Only seen the film once but i've never forgotten the intro to Denis Villeneuve's Incendies with Radiohead's You and whose army? playing and the harrowing bus scene. It's a great film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2020)

*Dark City    *The view of the city with the ring of ocean in outer space.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 12, 2020)

The first reveal of the titular spaceship Event Horizon - one of those “Oh, this is not going to end well” moments...


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2020)

reiver33 said:


> The first reveal of the titular spaceship Event Horizon - one of those “Oh, this is not going to end well” moments...



Then there's the closing scene in that film.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 15, 2020)

Laurel and Hardy, The Piano move was hilarious. It's a shame you don't see the old B&W movies on TV too often. They were a staple of the 6 weeks holiday for me growing up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Laurel and Hardy, The Piano move was hilarious. It's a shame you don't see the old B&W movies on TV too often. They were a staple of the 6 weeks holiday for me growing up.



Classic and still one the funniest comedy bit of all time 

Then there's About and Costellos's  classic  "Whose on First . That one is wonderfully clever snd  hilarious .


----------



## Rodders (Nov 15, 2020)

I never "Got" Abbott and Costello.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 15, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Laurel and Hardy, The Piano move was hilarious. It's a shame you don't see the old B&W movies on TV too often. They were a staple of the 6 weeks holiday for me growing up.


There is a film on YouTube showing those steps now. The area hasn’t faired well.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2020)

The scene in *Blade Runner* when Deckard first goes to the Tyrell Building.... The visual is amazing and the soundscape incredible.


----------



## jd73 (Nov 20, 2020)

Saw this incredible scene the other day in The Haunting of Bly Manor ... that kid ...


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 20, 2020)

For lingering trauma, a generation of filmgoers must surely wince at the words "Is it safe?" in *Marathon Man*.

Also, the endings of *The Wicker Man* and *The Stepford Wives*, which have a similar function to each other.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 20, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> The scene in *Blade Runner* when Deckard first goes to the Tyrell Building.... The visual is amazing and the soundscape incredible.


On that note, the first appearance of Sean Young as Rachael is forever burned into my mind.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2020)

The scene in Funny Bones when Jack (Lee Evans) is showing his newly-found brother (Oliver Platt) how to do a certain trick in a circus act. The scene switches between the present and a flashback where he's doing the same trick but ends up killing someone. He goes a bit overboard in the present scene and then breaks down and you almost think he's killed his brother in the same way, until his brother gets up. Lee Evans is flipping brilliant in that scene. In the whole film he's brilliant. My favourite film. So many great scenes. This one's also good:


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2020)

*Logan's Run *  several scenes in that one . The ice where Box Cyborg shows Logan and Jessica  how he froze and stood previous runners and planned the same fate for them.    The computer interrogation scene where you have Logan and his surrogates  telling the city's main computer that Sanctuary doesn't  exist .  The computer doesn't accept this and  has a nevdioud  breakdown which begins the destruction of the City of Domes.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

Eldon Tyrell's death at the hands of Roy Batty. We see almost the entire sequence through the face of Rutger Hauer and it is still one of the most difficult scenes to watch in all of cinema.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Eldon Tyrell's death at the hands of Roy Batty. We see almost the entire sequence through the face of Rutger Hauer and it is still one of the most difficult scenes to watch in all of cinema.



He got his skull Crushed . Yes thetas very hard scene to watch .

Tyrell should have lied to him and told him he could extend his life . Given the danger , that's exactly what I would have done.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> He got his skull Crushed . Yes thetas very hard scene to watch .
> 
> Tyrell should have lied to him and told him he could extend his life . Given the danger , that's exactly what I would have done.


Roy was too intelligent and would have seen through the lie. Tyrell would have suffered even more then.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Roy was too intelligent and would have seen through the lie. Tyrell would have suffered even more then.



And  Tryrell was probably  not a  good liar.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> And  Tryrell was probably  not a  good liar.


One does not become a multi-billionaire without being a superlative liar. Tyrell's problem was that he couldn't conceive of anyone or anything not succumbing to his overbearing will.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> One does not become a multi-billionaire without being a superlative liar. Tyrell's problem was that he couldn't conceive of anyone or anything not succumbing to his overbearing will.



Now that I think about it You're absolutely correct.


----------



## Don Coyote (Nov 23, 2020)

The _Singing in the Rain_ scene in _A Clockwork Orange_. Such raw, unadulterated brutality.

The Statue of Liberty at the end of _The Planet Of The Apes_. It was one of the few times my parents took us kids to see a movie in a walk-in and and it was a complete, punch to the gut surprise. I'll never forget that.

The battle at the bridge in _The Good, The Bad & The Ugly_. It starts with a very surreal transition scene from a peaceful, parklike setting, then with the turn of a corner, they're suddenly in the middle of a hellish battlefield.

Patton giving his speech while standing in front of a huge American Flag. Powerful.

The chase scene in _Bullit_ is one of the best in cinematic history, second only to _Gone in Sixty Seconds_. The original, not the weak sauce remake with Nicolas Cage.

Captain Nemo playing _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ the pipe organ in _20,000 Leagues Under The Sea. _The dread from the foreshadowing of Nemo's eventual unravelling is terrifying.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Don Coyote said:


> The _Singing in the Rain_ scene in _A Clockwork Orange_. Such raw, unadulterated brutality.
> 
> The Statue of Liberty at the end of _The Planet Of The Apes_. It was one of the few times my parents took us kids to see a movie in a walk-in and and it was a complete, punch to the gut surprise. I'll never forget that.
> 
> ...



All excellent choices.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2020)

I love the gunfight in Baz Luhrman’s adaption of Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

BT Jones said:


> *Aliens:* "Get away from her you _bitch!"_



Classic Ripley 

And the epic clash between here and the Queen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2020)

*Heavy Metal *1981 The Taarna the Taarkian Warrior sequence . Taarna last of her people , is brave , heroic and beautiful beyond words She is summoned by the inhabitants of doomed city under a pact from long ago. The city and it'e people under siege by the enslaved and corrupted followers of an evil entity in the form of the Loc-nar Stone and they are losing  badly unable to rally fight back agains the horde.  She find the city in ruins and everyone dead and, embarks upon quest for vengeance and justice. This segment has a musical score by Elmer Bernstein that is beautiful and haunting.


----------



## Bick (Nov 29, 2020)

Ten off the top of my head - 

1. Bladerunner - Tears in rain
2. Once Upon a Time in the West - 'you brought two too many'
3. Ring - dead girl climbs out of the TV
4. Brando - 'I could have been a contender, I could have been _somebody'_ - On the Waterfront
5. Unforgiven - 'its a hell of a thing, killing a man'
6. Enter the Dragon - Lee's first fight in the competition
7. The Shining - two little girls appearance in hallway
8. The Seven Samurai - Kyuzo's duel with anonymous samurai
9. Long-shot arrival of Omar Sharrif character at the beginning of Lawrence of Arabia
10. Citizen Kane - 'rosebud'


----------



## Vince W (Nov 29, 2020)

Bick said:


> Ten off the top of my head -
> 
> 5. Unforgiven - 'its a hell of a thing, killing a man'
> 
> 9. Long-shot arrival of Omar Sharrif character at the beginning of Lawrence of Arabia


I wish I had thought of these two.


----------



## Khaldun (Nov 29, 2020)

Bick said:


> Ten off the top of my head -
> 
> 1. Bladerunner - Tears in rain



Also my number one. Nothing beats the first time you see it.

I also love the scene where Deckard meets Rachel and Tyrell and the light dims. The whole scene is brilliant.

Besides Blade Runner:

Lion King, Scar's Be Prepared song.
Return of the Jedi, when Luke turns rejects the dark side and Palpatine says "you will pay the price for your lack of vision!"

And I can't think of any more right now, will edit if something comes up..


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2020)

*Schindler's List * The little girl in the red coat .


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 29, 2020)

The "Tell me I'm a good man" scene in *Saving Private Ryan*.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 29, 2020)

I would say the Augustus McCrae death scene, where he shares his last moments with his life long friend, Captain Woodrow Call in the mini series, Lonesome Dove.

Two different men, with two different outlooks on life, but bound by friendship and life experiences, saying good bye.


----------



## Bick (Nov 29, 2020)

TWErvin2 said:


> I would say the Augustus McCrae death scene, where he shares his last moments with his life long friend, Captain Woodrow Call in the mini series, Lonesome Dove.


Yes, Lonesome Dove has many great scenes that stick with you. One of my favourite moments is when Gus is talking to Lorie outside Lories camp away from the boys and cows. Its simple, but full of wisdom:
_"You see, life in San Francisco is still just life. If you want any one thing too badly, it’s likely to turn out to be a disappointment. The only healthy way to live life is to learn to like all the little everyday things – like a sip of good whiskey in the evening..."_


----------



## Timebender (Nov 29, 2020)

So many, I'm sure I can't list them all, but here are the ones that come to mind.

The Batmobile zooming through the spooky gothic woods to Danny Elfman's epic spine-tingling score, as Vicki Vale tries to take in what she's riding in and who she's riding with, in the 1989 Batman film.
Any scene from A New Hope, but especially the opening with the Star Destroyer pursuing the rebel ship and the climactic fight/chase scene at the Death Star. They were unprecedented sequences of action and excitement and striking visuals.
The "Heaven's Light/Hellfire" sequence from Disney's "Hunchback of Notre Dame". Innocence and sweet vulnerable joy in stark contrast with the greatest villain song ever.
The Thanksgiving play scene from "Addams Family Values". Wednesday's hijacking the play and leading the outcast kids in taking over the camp is hilarious and cathartic, after the smarmy privilege-obsessed oppression from the counselors and popular kids, and Wednesday seemingly having been brainwashed into joining them.
The unbearable tenseness and brief but shakening terror of the climax in "Psycho". And, of course, the paranoid dread of the shower scene.
The big final battle in "Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse". A cracking great fight scene with a lot of fun characters in the midst of an eye-popping, chaotically beautiful setting.
The opening scenes from Peter Jackson's "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy, a fantastic combination of narration, world-building, and action.
"This is Halloween", the first song from "The Nightmare Before Christmas". The lyrics are fun and extremely Halloween-y. The music is a pitch-perfect mix of whimsical, spooky, and magical. The visuals are distinctive and striking, with some of the most creative monster designs in film history.
Any scene with "Emo Peter" from "Spider-Man 3". Nothing I say can do justice to the joy of those scenes.
The training scenes from "The Matrix", as Neo and the audience see the seemingly-familiar world around them warp and change in ways that wouldn't ever have seemed possible.


----------



## Timebender (Nov 29, 2020)

Some more I thought of:

The scene in Joel Schumacher's "Phantom of the Opera", where the movie transitions from the present to the past. The sight of the old crumbling theater putting itself back together to what it once was, set to the bombastic theme, gives me goosebumps. A perfect way to translate the feeling of the chandelier scene from the stage to the screen.
Any scene with the Invisible Man in the Universal film of the same name. The effects were ground-breaking, and are still fun and hold up reasonably well even to this day.
The scenes in "Beetlejuice" where the stopmotion effects combine with the live actors, like the scene where Adam and Barbara twist their faces with ghost powers. Such hilariously macabre and unique visuals.
The ending of "The Sixth Sense".
Pretty much the entirety of "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory", but I'll go with Chocolate Room scene and, in a "memorable-for-how-stark-raving-terrifying-it-was" sense, the following tunnel scene.
In "Singing in the Rain", after sound in films becomes mainstream, the montage of films with sound is so colorful and eye-popping and fun.
Toontown and the reveal of the villain in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit".
The endings of "Clue".
The opening song of "Prince of Egypt", both epic and intimate.
The final battle in "The Avengers". Just back-to-back moments of awesomeness.
The "I'm Batman" song from "The Lego Batman Movie". It's hilarious, and yet it captures the appeal of Batman for fans.
The scenes where Wesley chases Vizzini and his gang up the cliffs in "The Princess Bride".


----------



## Vince W (Nov 29, 2020)

Clint Eastwood's duel with the marshall Stockburn and his men in _Pale Rider_. Also his earlier beating of LaHood's men with a good piece of hickory.
Spock diving into the tank to mind-meld with whales, Scotty trying to us an Apple MacIntosh computer, Kirk swearing and both Kirk and Spock riding the bus in _Star Trek IV._


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2020)

*The Threw Stooges Meet  Hercules  *  When they face off against the terrible Siamese Cyclops.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2020)

*GoodFellas* seeing Tommy Devito  get his much deserved comeuppance at the hands of the Mob.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2020)

*The 7th Voyage of Sinbad*  1958     Cyclops  vs Dragon


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 4, 2020)

I suppose I'd have to nominate the skeleton fight at the end of *Jason and the Argonauts*. It's hardly deep, but it's probably one of the best bits of stop-motion and Ray Harryhausen at the peak of his work.

I always think the old lady killing a German soldier with an axe in *Went The Day Well? *is pretty memorable. There's a definite sense of "We're not messing around here, are we?"


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 4, 2020)

"Okay, so, she's a dog." Peter Venkman [Bill Murray] in *Ghostbusters*...


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> "Okay, so, she's a dog." Peter Venkman [Bill Murray] in *Ghostbusters*...



Hilarious .


----------



## alexvss (Dec 14, 2020)

My favorite movie of all times is The Passion of the Christ (2004). My favorite scene is when Mary runs towards Jesus, with a montage showing she doing the same thing years ago. Jesus then says: "Look, Mother: I make all things new." Then, he finds strenght to lift the cross and walk to his own death. 
I got the chills just for writing this.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 19, 2020)

Spaceballs - the Statue of Liberty/Planet of the Apes gag.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Spaceballs - the Statue of Liberty/Planet of the Apes gag.



Spaceballs?!!  Oh sh*t, there goes the planet .

Classic.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 14, 2021)

Three scenes from Gladiator:
-Commodus killing his father
-Maximus revealing to Commodus that the former is alive
-Commodus taunting Maximus during their next meeting

I chose these because imo they're more intense than the fighting, and also because Phoenix is such a phenomenal actor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2021)

Apollo 13 " Houston we have a problem"


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 21, 2021)

Vince W said:


> All these and...
> 
> The chest bursting scene in *Alien*. Unforgettable.
> ...


There was a similar bursting scene at the end of *Humanoids from the Deep*!



Foxbat said:


> One scene that I like is the end of The Day The Earth Caught Fire. Newspaper workers wait to find out which headline to print. One says ’Earth Saved’ and the other ‘Earth Doomed’.


This reminds me of *Crack in the World*, when they are carefully placing an A-bomb in a volcano, in hopes of stopping the crack from spreading, & the guy's rope snaps after contact with a sharp edge and he falls into the volcano; a woman screams.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2021)

Matchu said:


> This one, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive never seen Barry Lyndon nor have I read Thackery's novel    That is quite and impressive scene though.  I may check  this film out at some point.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 1, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Three scenes from Gladiator:
> -Commodus killing his father
> -Maximus revealing to Commodus that the former is alive
> -Commodus taunting Maximus during their next meeting
> ...



Alot of great scenes in that film.


----------



## dask (Apr 1, 2021)

__





						i remember it well maurice chevalier - Yahoo Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2021)

The climatic battle in both * Avengers: Infinity War a*nd *Avengers: Endgame. *


----------



## Timebender (Apr 17, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The climatic battle in both * Avengers: Infinity War a*nd *Avengers: Endgame. *


I think the ending of *Infinity War *will be the kind of cinematic cultural touchstone that comes along once or twice in a generation.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2021)

Timebender said:


> I think the ending of *Infinity War *will be the kind of cinematic cultural touchstone that comes along once or twice in a generation.



Absolutely. 

It was cool seeing all the heroes  from all the films ,   it was truly an epic for the ages.


----------



## Timebender (Apr 17, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It was cool seeing all the heroes  from all the films   it was truly an epic for the ages.


As well as the devastation of the "snap" searing itself into our brains.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2021)

Timebender said:


> As well as the devastation of the "snap" searing itself into our brains.




Glorious visual overload !


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari (Apr 17, 2021)

I have so many!

"Toss me" scene from LOTR because it is absolutely hilarious and shows that Gimli is willing to give up his pride to save Middle Earth, which is so sweet.

The scene where Lennie gets shot in _Of Mice and Men_ because it is HEARTBREAKING and shows that George actually cares.

The "gizzard" scene in _Owls of Ga'hoole_. I love the soundtrack and the animation... It's beautiful.

When all the paladins go crazy when Ezor and Zethrid threaten to hurt Pidge in _Voltron: Legendary Defender!_

Any fight scene that is realistic and perfectly choerographed (mostly LOTR, scenes in the ATLA universe, _Rise of the Guardians..._)

Do I even need to explain Hiccup and Toothless in HTTYD?

Basically, any scene/character (Tulio and Miguel from _The Road to El Dorado_) that generate a genuine emotional response from me goes down in my list as memorable


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2021)

*War of the Worlds *1953.   The opening narration by Sir Cedric Harwicke and his narration thought the film . It gave this film some a wonderful added dimension.  Great actor with a great  dramatic speaking voice.   Also,  in that film The first battle with the Martian machines.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 12, 2021)

The sound of the Martian machines as the rising note throbbing gives way to the _scree_ of the death ray - still ranks as one of my favourite SF moments.


----------



## Parson (Jun 12, 2021)

For me the closing scene from *Charly* where the woman who fell in love with Charly and offered to stay with him while he regressed, watches him happily playing with children on a teeter totter and she's filled with great sadness at what could have been.  -- Based on *Flowers for Algernon *
  (start at about minute 142)


----------

